# Hard Road



## Goblin84 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well the weather has been crappy in NH....so I poped in the "Hard Road" DVD.  Anyone else see it?  or am I the only dork that has cycling movies along with my ski movies?


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 4, 2007)

I've got a bunch of bike videos my wife bought me to watch when using our Lemond Revmaster spinning bike. But I usually only watch them in the off season. Some have scenery like cycling throught he Rocky Mountians but others are just workout videos.
I've never taken a spinning class but my brother says the gym he goes to in Dallas uses a projector to show awesome videos to work out to in front of the spinning class.


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2007)

Get "American Flyers" on DVD.


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 4, 2007)

Pop this on!

The team Cinzano is coming to town!!!!


----------

